# Fresh Pensacola Bay Shrimp - Motor Vessel Lady Jillian, selling as Shrimp Nymph



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Just found this shrimper on Facebook
Motor Vessel Lady Sandy
Today's Fresh Shrimp are 26/30's for $5.00 Per Pound.

850-554-2004 - Jillian - Call or Text
600 Carondelay, Pensacola Westside, off Lillian Highway, between Fairfield and Blue Angel
(Right down the street from Sealark)*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Great shrimp close by thanks.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

sealark said:


> Thanks tom, just walked the dog down and got 4 lbs, nice fresh Bay shrimp the best. end of my street. Carondelay dr.


Yes, aren't you lucky, shrimp and a nice shrimping family just down from your house.
No more Patti Shrimp for you, and I will be getting some from there often as well.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Tom


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks again.


----------



## Shrimp-Nymph (Apr 11, 2020)

Hello PFF,
My name is Leon. My wife (Jillian: mentioned above by BananaTom) and I are shrimpers in the Pensacola area. My father, who is captaining our boat “Lady Sandy”, has been a shrimper here in Pensacola for over 30 years. We are happy and very proud to be providing fresh caught shrimp to the Pensacola area. If we may help you in anyway please contact us. We go out nightly and have a fresh catch every morning. We will have loads for Easter weekend.
I am in the process of becoming a vendor to the site. We have a Florida Salt Water Products Card, a Wholesale Dealers License, and a Retail License, so we are completely legit and safe to do business with.
We actually had the pleasure of providing fresh shrimp to BananaTom and Sealark both today! Thank you so much for your support BananaTom and Sealark.
Follow us on Facebook for daily updates with our fresh catch, prices, pickup locations. Facebook Page “Shrimp Nymph”

Leon & Jillian Helton
850-554-2004
Shrimp Nymph- Pensacola’s Local Shrimpery


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Shrimp-Nymph said:


> Hello PFF,
> My name is Leon. My wife (Jillian: mentioned above by BananaTom) and I are shrimpers in the Pensacola area. My father, who is captaining our boat “Lady Sandy”, has been a shrimper here in Pensacola for over 30 years. We are happy and very proud to be providing fresh caught shrimp to the Pensacola area. If we may help you in anyway please contact us. We go out nightly and have a fresh catch every morning. We will have loads for Easter weekend.
> I am in the process of becoming a vendor to the site. We have a Florida Salt Water Products Card, a Wholesale Dealers License, and a Retail License, so we are completely legit and safe to do business with.
> We actually had the pleasure of providing fresh shrimp to BananaTom and Sealark both today! Thank you so much for your support BananaTom and Sealark.
> ...


Welcome to the forum. Hopefully will get over there soon to stock up


----------



## Shrimp-Nymph (Apr 11, 2020)

Shrimp-Nymph said:


> Hello PFF,
> My name is Leon. My wife (Jillian: mentioned above by BananaTom) and I are shrimpers in the Pensacola area. My father, who is captaining our boat “Lady Sandy”, has been a shrimper here in Pensacola for over 30 years. We are happy and very proud to be providing fresh caught shrimp to the Pensacola area. If we may help you in anyway please contact us. We go out nightly and have a fresh catch every morning. We will have loads for Easter weekend.
> I am in the process of becoming a vendor to the site. We have a Florida Salt Water Products Card, a Wholesale Dealers License, and a Retail License, so we are completely legit and safe to do business with.
> We actually had the pleasure of providing fresh shrimp to BananaTom and Sealark both today! Thank you so much for your support BananaTom and Sealark.
> ...





Splittine said:


> Welcome to the forum. Hopefully will get over there soon to stock up


Come and get ‘em


----------



## Shrimp-Nymph (Apr 11, 2020)

Shrimp-Nymph said:


> Come and get ‘em


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

What time do you usually dock. Thanks


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

They sell from the house and dock else where and post daily on Facebook today’s post:


🌸today's load🌸

🦐 16/20 $$ 7 lb
🦐 26/30 $$ 5 lb
We will be at 
❗600 Carondelay drive 32506 on Lillian hwy between Fairfield and blue Angel❗, we will be here all day.
We are set up and ready, so come on!


----------



## Shrimp-Nymph (Apr 11, 2020)

specktackler57 said:


> What time do you usually dock. Thanks


Hey Tackler,
As Tom stated we sell directly from our home. Our boat is in Bayou Chico right under the bridge. We get in around 8am each morning, we separate and count the shrimp, and head the the house/shop, you are welcome to come see us at your convenience, hope to meet you soon.
Thanks


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Will definitely do that. Happy Easter.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Do you catch any squid? Looking to get some for food


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Bought shrimp from them yesterday!! Super nice people!! Thank you so much for the fresh Pensacola bay shrimp. Boiled some last night and they were fantastic!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey, honk when you drive by my house. On the right.


----------



## Shrimp-Nymph (Apr 11, 2020)

goheel said:


> Do you catch any squid? Looking to get some for food


We do catch about 10-15lbs per night. They are just coming in season but we will be getting larger amounts as the season progresses. We have a select few Customers that usually just buy the whole lot BUT when you want some send my wife a message either on 850-554-2004 or if you have Facebook our page is “Shrimp Nymph”. Follow/Like the page and each morning we post our catches with prices/size etc. When you need them message us the day/night before and we will reserve some for you!
Fresh Bay Squid- $3lb


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Got some 10 to 15 per pound at $8 yesterday 
Every day the catch is different


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

He has a bunch there today. Nice sizes.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

BananaTom said:


> Got some 10 to 15 per pound at $8 yesterday
> Every day the catch is different
> View attachment 1068207


Beautiful shrimp. I need to take a trip to the coast.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

> Beautiful shrimp. I need to take a trip to the coast.


Too dangerous with all the corona virus, probably safer for you to stay at home.

I appreciate you guys posting about the bay shrimp, hopefully we'll be getting some soon as well!


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

SurfRidr said:


> Too dangerous with all the corona virus, probably safer for you to stay at home.
> 
> I appreciate you guys posting about the bay shrimp, hopefully we'll be getting some soon as well!


Too late... Picked up 3 pounds


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Today's sizes
🦐16/20 $8
🦐21/25 $6
🦐26/30 $5
🦐31/35 $4
🦑squid $3lb
🦀Few dozen crabs $15 a dozen
FIRST COME FIRST SERVE


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

The Shrimp Boat gotta a Face Lift and was rechristened from Lady Sandy to Lady Jillian in the process.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Bought 10 pounds fresh shrimp today from Jillian. I froze some for a low country boil and we plan a shrimp fry tonight.


----------



## Eric Holst (12 mo ago)

I live in central Indiana and will be visiting the Area later come spring 2022. As of this date of this post are they still selling from the docks?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey, eric. welcome to the forum. your best bet is to not post on old threads cause a lot is changing these days. you could start your own thread. give it a go.
jack


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I have not seen this boat sell shrimp in a long time.

They last sold to the public in September 2021.
I asked the question, lets see what the reply will be


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

The boat has been sold, the new owner will be running it and selling soon.
Updates to follow


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I see the shrimp sign for sale at the SW corner of Blue Angle and Lillian hwy, not all the time I assume when they have a good catch.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Just an FYI. There's a guy that sets up usually on Sat. right next to the liquor store on w98 before the lillian bridge.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

lastcast said:


> Just an FYI. There's a guy that sets up usually on Sat. right next to the liquor store on w98 before the lillian bridge.


Do you know the name of the liquor store by chance? Not familiar with that area


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

PompChaser315 said:


> Do you know the name of the liquor store by chance? Not familiar with that area


It’s the only thing out there. Liquor store and a gas station and restaurant across the street. Restaurant is Crazy Horse Cafe.


----------



## Boatfly (Mar 20, 2014)

As much as I would love to cast-net them myself for live bait, I have never seen a live shrimp in the Pensacola waters. And the bait shops are expensive, shrimp quickly die, and the supply is intermittent. I was told the live shrimp that are sold locally are trucked in from the Big Bend area. Any chance that a shrimper like this could sell live shrimp?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> It’s the only thing out there. Liquor store and a gas station and restaurant across the street. Restaurant is Crazy Horse Cafe.


If someone gets lost in Lillian, then they need to hand over their drivers license.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Splittine said:


> It’s the only thing out there. Liquor store and a gas station and restaurant across the street. Restaurant is Crazy Horse Cafe.


that's where the filling station used to be, ain't it?
jack


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I talked to David Clopton about a week ago. He is working on a shrimp boat he just bought. Hopes to get her going soon. He is in Bayou Chico next to Island Cove Marina. When he starts catching shrimp I'll post it!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Shrimp man was at lillian and blue angle friday.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Haven't seen him lately. Probably selling them all from boat as soon as he returns to port.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

He or someone is at blue angle and lillian selling shrimp and fish. Today friday4 pm.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

PSA, there's a guy usually Fri. and Sat. that sells right at the curve by Crazy Horse on 98 going to Lillian brige.


----------

